# Advice On Power Relay



## davidh (Mar 18, 2016)

is this what need or should have for the incoming 110AC power supply 110 to my  38V power supplies ?   
am i giving this question enough information ? 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/AC-110V-Coi...259440?hash=item3f30e51630:g:On4AAOSwMmBVihdN

my wiring thoughts:

line voltage to a buss bar (always hot)

line voltage also to a "on / off switch" and thru a "emergency stop switch normally closed" that will turn on the relay

line voltage also to my low voltage power supply (a power supply from an old computer that will give me 3V, 5V, and 12V when a single wire from it is connected to ground thru another "small switch")


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 18, 2016)

It looks like what you propose will work.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 18, 2016)

as long as your switched output does not exceed 10a @ 24v, you'll be ok
just a FYI,
you do not have to put a switch on ground, there should be an unbroken connection to ground.


----------

